# Waxing after ONR wash?



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I want to ask people with ONR washing experience about your thoughts on waxing after performing a full wash with ONR, foam pre-wash included. This is of course assuming the car is not in need of a decontamination. Just topping off with a layer of something like Vics red as I like to do often during summer. The concern I have is the fact that not rinsing the wash solution off the car, like you do during a normal wash, just feels a bit risky when there's the followup process of waxing involved. I just don't wanna risk having dust particles left behind and then rubbing the dirt around while waxing.

Sorry if this seems a bit dumb, but since I haven't tried ONR I'm not quite sure what to expect from it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## linuxmanju (Oct 12, 2013)

ONR cleans well mate, if you are still paranoid, You could use a wet MF and wipe the small section just before waxing then wax that area. The above after a full ONR wash.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Isnt doing a foam pre wash kinda defeating the object of using ONR (Optimum No Rinse)???

If you are foaming the car why not wash it normally???

I have never used ONR but really cant see the point might as well use the pressure washer and a normal bucket and wash mitt routine.


----------



## Swanicyouth (Aug 5, 2012)

Doing a rinseless wash after foaming (opposed to a 2BM) wash can be a time saver - especially on large vehicles. The reason is because you don't have to keep the car wet (to avoid water spots) and you don't have to keep rinsing off soap. If you do a Gary Dean Wash Method, this eliminates the second bucket as well - which means less junk you have to drag out and drag around the car. 

However, if your doing this outside in the sun - I'd recommend using DI water to rinse prior to ONRing and using DI water in your bucket(s). It just works that much better. It's also quicker as you are drying as you go along - and the car is also dripping dry from the cracks, since you are not constantly hosing it down. So, what you are left with is a pretty dry car - not a soaking wet one like after a 2BM.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

nick_mcuk said:


> Isnt doing a foam pre wash kinda defeating the object of using ONR (Optimum No Rinse)???
> 
> If you are foaming the car why not wash it normally???
> 
> I have never used ONR but really cant see the point might as well use the pressure washer and a normal bucket and wash mitt routine.


I completely see your point, but I live in an apartment and my options are very limited. I might gain access to a private, heated garage nearby (no water source though). I usually wash at a nearby place that offers a sort of "do it yourself" kind of car wash. You gain access to a pressure washer and water supply and just wash however you please with your products. Only downside is they charge by the minute and washing weekly and being quite picky while washing, it can get a bit expensive.

My plans with ONR is to just use their service for a quick pre-wash and maybe washing the wheels. Then drive home to my garage and perform a ONR wash. So it's basically a way to save some money and possibly time.

PS: What would be the best washing method? A 2 bucket wash with ONR or the so called "gary dean method"? I mean in terms of cleaning power and safety...


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Eliasasas said:


> I want to ask people with ONR washing experience about your thoughts on waxing after performing a full wash with ONR, foam pre-wash included. This is of course assuming the car is not in need of a decontamination. Just topping off with a layer of something like Vics red as I like to do often during summer. The concern I have is the fact that not rinsing the wash solution off the car, like you do during a normal wash, just feels a bit risky when there's the followup process of waxing involved. I just don't wanna risk having dust particles left behind and then rubbing the dirt around while waxing.
> 
> Sorry if this seems a bit dumb, but since I haven't tried ONR I'm not quite sure what to expect from it.
> 
> Thoughts?


If you've washed the car thoroughly, then there should be no reason to think there's anything left to cause damage. Do 2 or even 3 passes over each panel and you should have a good idea by this point that all the dirt should've been picked up by the mitt/sponge, or fell onto the floor in the run off solution. Rinseless is generally quicker than a hose & 2 bucket wash, but that's not a sign you have to rush or be careless.

It often feels risky at first, but you just have to have faith in the science behind it and get in the mindset that it is cleaning.

I have waxed after a rinseless wash many times. DJ SNH, Nattys, OCW and Bouncers Moonshine. I've polished with AF Tripple, Opt Poli-Seal and DJ Lime Prime and other glazes/cleansers before too.



nick_mcuk said:


> Isnt doing a foam pre wash kinda defeating the object of using ONR (Optimum No Rinse)???
> 
> If you are foaming the car why not wash it normally???
> 
> I have never used ONR but really cant see the point might as well use the pressure washer and a normal bucket and wash mitt routine.


^^ This too though.

If you've gone to the trouble of getting a pressure washer and snow foam out, then you may as well just perform a regular wash and rinse it with the hose. You would certainly need to thoroughly rinse the snow foam off the car before you started with ONR.

One or two ONR pre-spray's is usually strong enough to loosen any debris or dirt on the vehicle anyway


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Eliasasas said:


> I completely see your point, but I live in an apartment and my options are very limited. I might gain access to a private, heated garage nearby (no water source though). I usually wash at a nearby place that offers a sort of "do it yourself" kind of car wash. You gain access to a pressure washer and water supply and just wash however you please with your products. Only downside is they charge by the minute and washing weekly and being quite picky while washing, it can get a bit expensive.
> 
> My plans with ONR is to just use their service for a quick pre-wash and maybe washing the wheels. Then drive home to my garage and perform a ONR wash. So it's basically a way to save some money and possibly time.
> 
> PS: What would be the best washing method? A 2 bucket wash with ONR or the so called "gary dean method"? I mean in terms of cleaning power and safety...


If the wheels are really really bad, then I have took some smart wheels and a brush to a jet wash and blasted them before. But for most times, smart wheels and the Rinseless solution make for a very good wheel cleaning combo. Sometimes even the rinseless on its own does the job. Just make it the last thing you do and you can just use what's left of your original mix.

I don't use 2 buckets with ONR or Wolfs Mean Green, which I've been using in my bucket lately. 1 tall bucket (got mine from Elite) of solution, pre-spray bottle of ONR (always ONR in it for me), a couple of microfibres (to wash the lower panels) and a noodle mitt (for the rest of the car). It's a sort of Garry Dean hybrid. The way I do it, you can get around the bottom (dirtiest part) of the car without having to double-dip those 2 MF's (fold them so you've got a good 6 of the 8 sides of each to use) so once you start with the mitt, you've still got lovely clean solution.


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

You can go straight to wax after an ONR wash. You can even go straight to clay, ONR is very good.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I have used lots of different waxes with ONR and never had any problems. Any paste wax with solvents i.e. most of them, will instantly remove any ONR from the paint

In terms of cleaning the wheels, ONR can do a reasonable job. Not sure if you have seen these videos but they may be helpful. The first shows wheel cleaning with the Optimum APC and the second just using ONR. If the wheels are very dirty then a dedicated wheel cleaner is always going to do a better job


----------



## Zeddd (Mar 2, 2014)

m1pui said:


> I don't use 2 buckets with ONR or Wolfs Mean Green, which I've been using in my bucket lately. 1 tall bucket (got mine from Elite) of solution, pre-spray bottle of ONR (always ONR in it for me), a couple of microfibres (to wash the lower panels) and a noodle mitt (for the rest of the car). It's a sort of Garry Dean hybrid. The way I do it, you can get around the bottom (dirtiest part) of the car without having to double-dip those 2 MF's (fold them so you've got a good 6 of the 8 sides of each to use) so once you start with the mitt, you've still got lovely clean solution.


What would be the advantage of using this hybrid method (as opposed to the 'pure' G.Dean method?)

I also have been trying out ONR for a while (1BM/2BM/Bucketless/GD) and I find the Garry Dean method works best for me in terms of time and amount of solution used.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Zeddd said:


> What would be the advantage of using this hybrid method (as opposed to the 'pure' G.Dean method?)
> 
> I also have been trying out ONR for a while (1BM/2BM/Bucketless/GD) and I find the Garry Dean method works best for me in terms of time and amount of solution used.


Not sure if there is any advantage, other than not having as many cloths on the go and to wash afterwards, and I'm not trying to champion it as a d-efinitive method.

I started off using a grout sponge, moved onto a mitt and then added a few MF's into the party after seeing the GD Method on YouTube. I guess I just prefer to do it this way, but my car generally doesn't get that filthy anyways so, beyond the lower panels, I don't get that much dirt in my solution by the end. Perhaps using another 6 or so MF's would be a bit wasted.

Certainly not criticising or writing off the GD method. I'm still keen to give it a go at some point and If I'm ever faced with a dirty enough car, it would probable be the direction I'd look at.

I guess it's just like asking what made you use ONR vs Dodo LOE or Wolfs Mean Green.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I think mitt and towels combined seems like a great idea. If/when I do try ONR I'm gonna give that a try for sure. I'll try my Carpro merino wool mitt to start with. Most people seem to prefer noodle mitts or sponges. I would consider trying a noodle mitt, or maybe something like a microfiber madness incredimitt, but I don't think I'll ever let a sponge touch my paint...


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Eliasasas, if you are hesitant about buying some ONR then I would suggest getting the small sample bottle. If for whatever reason you do not like it, ONR can be used as a traditional shampoo i.e. rinsed with water or can be added to a normal shampoo to add some more lubrication and reduce water hardness. ONR also makes a very good alternative to domestic products like Mr Sheen


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

m1pui said:


> I don't use 2 buckets with ONR or Wolfs Mean Green, which I've been using in my bucket lately. 1 tall bucket (got mine from Elite) of solution, pre-spray bottle of ONR (always ONR in it for me), a couple of microfibres (to wash the lower panels) and a noodle mitt (for the rest of the car). It's a sort of Garry Dean hybrid. The way I do it, you can get around the bottom (dirtiest part) of the car without having to double-dip those 2 MF's (fold them so you've got a good 6 of the 8 sides of each to use) so once you start with the mitt, you've still got lovely clean solution.


Same here. 
1BM, Incredimitt for the top part and mf for the lower dirtier panels. 
It works wonders for me. :thumb:
I do think that ONR Cleans better with a well protected car, I use C2v3 topped up with BSD. The dirt just wipes off with ONR.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

lowejackson said:


> Eliasasas, if you are hesitant about buying some ONR then I would suggest getting the small sample bottle.


That's what a smart person would've done. This is what I ordered:

1 x Kwazar Venus 1.5 Litre Pump Sprayer with Viton Seals () = £14.99
1 x Optimum No Rinse Wash & Shine 32oz - Latest Formula () = £16.95
1 x Mesto 1.5 Litre Foamer Pressure Sprayer () = £22.99
1 x Bilt Hamber AutoFoam () = £15.99

If I'm gonna try this I wanna do it right. BH AutoFoam and Mesto foamer pressure sprayer for pre-wash. Kwazar sprayer for ONR panel pre-soak.

Not really sure what I'm gonna be washing with yet, but the combination of a mitt and some towels sounds good to me. Will probably try a Carpro merino wool mitt first instead of a noodle mitt though.

I'll report back how my first try went when I've given it a try. Thanks for the tips so far!

*PS: Just a quick question that came to mind: what dilution of ONR do people use for pre-soaking panels? Is it the same dilution as you use in the bucket or something different?*


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Eliasasas said:


> *PS: Just a quick question that came to mind: what dilution of ONR do people use for pre-soaking panels? Is it the same dilution as you use in the bucket or something different?*


Taken from the FAQ thread.

For use as a pre-spray...along with QD uses, dilution can be as strong as 32 to 1, though with soft or softened water it can go to anything up to 64 to 1. A stronger dilution will not increase the cleaning potency of ONR! Assuming the cap from a 32oz bottle to be about 15ml, 32:1 will be...

1 capful per 500ml 
2 capfuls per 1 litre
3 capfuls per 1.5 litres
4 capfuls per 2 litres
5 capfuls per 2.5 litres


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Eliasasas said:


> If I'm gonna try this I wanna do it right. BH AutoFoam and Mesto foamer pressure sprayer for pre-wash. Kwazar sprayer for ONR panel pre-soak.


If you want to do it right, drop the AutoFoam.

The mix or chemicals and extra water will change your ONR ratios and you really want to be thoroughly thoroughly rinsing AutoFoam off. Ideally with a hose or, at the very least, a watering can.

Do 2 rounds of ONR pre-spray if needs be, keep the AutoFoam for normal washes.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

I concur that. ONR pre spray is better when using ONR as a rinse less wash.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

I think you missed what I wrote earlier in this thread. The Autofoam will be applied and then rinsed off with a pressure washer prior to starting a ONR wash (including pre-soaking with ONR. 

Look at my earlier post for more info


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Are you planning on doing that every time you wash?

If you are, I'd be half tempted to have just bought a bucket with lid, fill it up at home with a normal shampoo mix, and just do the full wash at the coin-op place. I did this the other day to a friends car and cost me £3.

Citrus Pre-Wash
£1 (2.5min) Rinse
Shampoo & quick once over on wheels.
£1 (2.5min) Rinse
Second crack at the wheels for anything I'd missed
£1 (2.5min) Rinse
Dried it off and topped it with Opti-Seal.


----------



## Eliasasas (Feb 22, 2014)

m1pui said:


> Are you planning on doing that every time you wash?
> 
> If you are, I'd be half tempted to have just bought a bucket with lid, fill it up at home with a normal shampoo mix, and just do the full wash at the coin-op place. I did this the other day to a friends car and cost me £3.


Yes I am planning on doing it as a sort of weekly wash routine. While your idea sounds great, it's not really possible for me as I don't have that kind of car wash anywhere near where I live (in Sweden by the way). Thanks for the tip though!

See quote below:


Eliasasas said:


> I completely see your point, but I live in an apartment and my options are very limited. I might gain access to a private, heated garage nearby (no water source though). I usually wash at a nearby place that offers a sort of "do it yourself" kind of car wash. You gain access to a pressure washer and water supply and just wash however you please with your products. Only downside is they charge by the minute and washing weekly and being quite picky while washing, it can get a bit expensive.
> 
> My plans with ONR is to just use their service for a quick pre-wash and maybe washing the wheels. Then drive home to my garage and perform a ONR wash. So it's basically a way to save some money and possibly time.


----------

